# GH/KH Test Results ??



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I found an API GH & KH test kit, tested my water, and can't make heads or tails of the results.

KH took 6 drops to complete the test = 6*dKH = 107.4ppm GH/KH
GH took 7 drops = 7*dKH = 125.3ppm GH/KH

Can anyone explain what this means? The conversion chart doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Stacey,

In a nutshell KH is your water's alkaline buffering capacity and GH measures dissolved solids in your water.

The numbers sound about right from what we talked about in the past about Salmon Arm's tap water, if I remember correctly.

Your results basically mean that your tap water has a lot of dissolved minerals and is alkaline, relative to what we get in the Lower Mainland. At 6dkh you likely stand at about 7.5-7.8 pH if no other buffers exist in your tank.

Somebody could provide more relative info if you told us why you're testing these parameters to begin with.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

covertune said:


> I found an API GH & KH test kit, tested my water, and can't make heads or tails of the results.
> 
> KH took 6 drops to complete the test = 6*dKH = 107.4ppm GH/KH
> GH took 7 drops = 7*dKH = 125.3ppm GH/KH
> ...


Did you mean; 107.4ppm = 6dKH, 125.3ppm = 7dGH?
Those conversions are on par with my nutrafin liquid test kit.

KH of 6deg, GH of 7deg seems fine, a bit soft for a pH of over 8.0 though (maybe I'm wrong)



DR1V3N said:


> Somebody could provide more relative info if you told us why you're testing these parameters to begin with.


I believe she's referring to this thread?; http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/losing-fish-34573/


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you Sploosh for providing that link.. I probably should have done that in the first place.

I re-tested my pH in that tank and it's 8.2


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I always thought you dont count the first drop...do you all count the first drop?


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

count the first drop. think about the titration curve. The color indicator changes once the solution reaches equilibrium or goes over to favour the products, the first drop have already added some moles or affected the concentration of the solution.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I understand that and it makes sense. 
I cannot remember who told me not to count the first drop?
I could be just mistaken.
Anyway thanks


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

So the results mean I have soft water?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I would say medium soft.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> I always thought you dont count the first drop...do you all count the first drop?


With the API kit you do not count the first drop. If the color changes on the first drop then your levels are 0. If you counted the first drop, a 0 result would not exist.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Rastapus said:


> With the API kit you do not count the first drop. If the color changes on the first drop then your levels are 0. If you counted the first drop, a 0 result would not exist.


Thanks Grant.
Actually i now remember I believe it was your staff in IPU Richmond who told me that. You have trained them well.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry  

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------

